

Credit Cards Under Pressure To Police Online Expression - hepha1979
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/10/19/237077776/credit-cards-under-pressure-to-police-online-expression

======
bediger4000
Here's some major fallout of the (possibly emergent) decision to allow private
companies to create de facto electronic money. It's great that this Chandler
is getting credit card companies to watch their "branding" and not put a
Visa/MasterCard/Amex/Discover logo right next to a White Power link on a
website.

In the very recent past, the credit card companies arguably suppressed some
very necessary free speech by de-funding Wikileaks. And all very legally, I
suppose.

But what's next? Not allowing the Green Party any credit card funding?
Disallowing the purchases of certain books or Guy Fawkes masks with credit
cards?

We privatized electronic money, and now we get to see the side effects.

